# Penn Squidder 140.



## treydunn48

I recently acquired a penn squidder 140. and was wondering what i could do to make it cast better but still be a strong fisher.


----------



## Al Kai

Educate your thumb by throwing pratice casts with lead only. Use 30lb test till you get good with the reel. Another option is to mag you're reel. Sprtsracer is knowledable about this.


----------



## ematsuda

Long, long ago (28 yrs.), I've learn how to cast conventional reels with this puppy. Great reel - it doesn't need anything to make it cast well. Clean it up, lube with Penn Reel Lube (somewhat slow but no braking in this reel) and on your merry little way you'll go. Fantastic reel, classic looks and feel, awesome casting distance by "yesterday's" standards with the ability to take down good sized fish without the technical aspects of "today". Solid purchase. Most of my recent purchases have been this sized reel - the Saltist 30H, Sealine 30SHA. My Squidder sits in a coffee can in pieces (missing some spring or something), it's my father's reel from the 60's or earlier (if they had them then). I'll never part with it and plan to put it together soon. Matter of fact, since you wrote this, I'll start on it tomorrow. Thanks for the reminder!

Edit: And don't worry about it being a "strong fisher", it's well proven to take down some big game. My father used it to catch a huge bunch of Giant Trevally's from the coral reefs of West Shore Oahu, Hawaii (Makua Cave, he calls it). Biggest being 45lbs. on 30# test.


----------



## Rockfish1

I've got a Squidder I bought in 1971 and another I bought shortly after the first... since then I bought up several more in the 146 configuration, narrow spool... a couple of those were original 140's, put on Newell narrow frames... in either configuration, I've never had any problems with any of'em...

load it with braided Nylon line or even dacron and have at it... make sure you wet it first when casting on land as either of those lines will burn a thumb up quickly...  never the less you've got a casting, fishing machine there...


----------



## Tracker16

Rockfish1 said:


> make sure you wet it first when casting on land as either of those lines will burn a thumb up quickly...  never the less you've got a casting, fishing machine there...


I just bought a squidder and loaded it with 30lb test to practice I put it on a Diawa 12ft sealine rod. Tried it today for the first time at the local ball field and first cast hit 70 yrds but also got a thumb burn I used alot of saliva on the line on every cast after that. It's gonna take some practice to not get backlashes with this rig.


----------



## ed morini

Yes Ematsuda, the Squidder was around before the 60's (I'm that old). I still have my squidders although they don't see much action today. If your burning your thumb, it's in the wrong place, should be usd on the spool after the line clears out from the cast. Just prior to splash down your thumb feathers the spool and shouldn't burn. Had alot of fun with these reels, still have 4 NIB just in case.


----------



## Tracker16

ed morini said:


> Yes Ematsuda, the Squidder was around before the 60's (I'm that old). I still have my squidders although they don't see much action today. If your burning your thumb, it's in the wrong place, should be usd on the spool after the line clears out from the cast. Just prior to splash down your thumb feathers the spool and shouldn't burn. Had alot of fun with these reels, still have 4 NIB just in case.


Yeah I kinda figured out the thumb thing after a few casts. I still got alot of backlashes though. Don't know if my line is not spooled on smooth enough or if I am doing something else wrong. So much to learn with this big a$$ rig not like a 7ft spinner by any means 

4 NIB just in case?? In case of what??


----------



## ed morini

In case I live long enough to use them. You might be better off magging the reel, it's easy and if you do it with some fore thought pretty adjustable. In your practice only increase distance in small increment, this will help educate that thumb. Most of the time the over run occurs at the end of the cast but sometimes it can develope during the cast especially if the motion is not smooth. I hate to say it but magging does cure alot of the squidder woes. In addition the lube you use will also effect performance, if you feel the reel is to fast slow it down with a heavier viscosity oil, you have to experiment, but don't get discouraged we all and I mean all have had to navigate the learning curve and there is plenty of help around.

Ed


----------



## Tracker16

Thanks for the input Ed and for the encouragment too. I plan to keep trying. I only had one perfect cast out of more than a dozen today but it feels so good when you get it right I just have to keep trying. I am becoming very proficient at picking out backlashes too.


----------



## ed morini

You miht also want to try Cortland Magic Braid, it is very similar to the old Dacron that was very popular. The braid is round and has a different feel than the mono. I have found good success with Big Game both 25# and 20# but I change often because of line memory. The other thing to remember is this is "old school" our equipment was not the same as we have today. Rod actions are faster..I learned on a cane pole with three guides rigged Nantucket style, later used Harnell's.
It's a whole different ballgame today. Once you get the hang of the reel you can really enjoy its simplicity, repairs are easy and that reel can move some serious fish, may be slow on the retreive but built like a tank.


----------



## Tracker16

I remember the old dacron line from when I was a kid. I did learn how to cast squidders when I was much younger (my father has several) but that was on a 7ft rod. Much easier than this new 12ft one I am using now. with this rod there is no such thing as just a gentle lob. My gentle lob today went a measured 50 yrds. Only good cast of the day come to think of it. I agree about the old school comment. I think the reason I bought the reel in the first place was nostalgia. Maybe I'll get a shorter rod for it and get an Abu or a 525mag for the 12footer. might be more realistic


----------



## Al Kai

Tracker16 said:


> I remember the old dacron line from when I was a kid. I did learn how to cast squidders when I was much younger (my father has several) but that was on a 7ft rod. Much easier than this new 12ft one I am using now. with this rod there is no such thing as just a gentle lob. My gentle lob today went a measured 50 yrds. Only good cast of the day come to think of it. I agree about the old school comment. I think the reason I bought the reel in the first place was nostalgia. Maybe I'll get a shorter rod for it and get an Abu or a 525mag for the 12footer. might be more realistic


If you can throw a Squidder, you can throw any thing.

Also. If you lower you line level it will make the Squidder easier to throw.

Just stick with it, you will improve. As you improve then you can throw 25lb or 20lb but till then stick with 30lb.

I still fish my squidders. Takes more skill to use and the distance will get better with time on the reel. I think throwing 30lb mono would kill a litte 525mag.

I would stay away from Dacron or Braid unless fishing from a boat on a deep water bite. Mono is king in the surf on a Squidder.

You dont want to try picking out a braid or Dacron birdnest, its a real drag.


----------



## ed morini

I made a mistakeb in the post above should read 'Master Braid'. Although it is a braid it is very user friendly. I have used this on my 704's and really like it so I tried it on my squidders and it works very well, no finger issues so to speak.


----------



## Barracuda

I'm a big fan of magging those old Penn reels -- I did a DIY mag job on an old Beachmaster, of all things (doesn't even have ball bearings...).

You can't alter the setting without taking it apart, but if you want to gain confidence in a hurry, install some mags, let 'er rip, and gradually remove mags until your comfortable with it.

(Also, some braking is really nice for night fishing, when you really don't want to have to continually undo backlashes.)

If you're interested, you can get a quick overview (with pictures) here.

Barracuda


----------



## chriscustom

*Practice squidder*

I absolutly love my 140 squidder.Never had a problem with it use it alot every year.I recon I bought it close to 25 yrs ago.When I would first practice with it I took a jug of water and soaked the spool tightened the cast controll down a little and let her fly. after a bit you can loosen it up each cast as you get better with it.Ispool it with 30# berkley big game.drags are ok would like to put some smother ones in it.Got spooled twice.Once was a ray bout 6' wide,last time I saw it he was going to Great Britin.second time 3 drunks in a boat cut the front of little island pier my line got caught up in their prop and that was that.Loudest squeel I ever heard.


----------



## Al Kai

Barracuda said:


> I'm a big fan of magging those old Penn reels -- I did a DIY mag job on an old Beachmaster, of all things (doesn't even have ball bearings...).
> 
> You can't alter the setting without taking it apart, but if you want to gain confidence in a hurry, install some mags, let 'er rip, and gradually remove mags until your comfortable with it.
> 
> (Also, some braking is really nice for night fishing, when you really don't want to have to continually undo backlashes.)
> 
> If you're interested, you can get a quick overview (with pictures) here.
> 
> Barracuda


I magged my Penn Baja Special. Its is easy to cast now I don't use my thumb until the lead and bait hit the water. Magging you're Squidder will make it cast like a dream, then as you get familliar with the reel you can remove some magnets.


----------



## kingfisherman23

I want a Squidder that I can mag myself. Hopefully a good del will sow up soon, I keep losing them on eBay.

I magged one of my Jigmasters last year for pitching to sharks. Casts awesome!

Evan


----------



## Tracker16

kingfisherman23 said:


> I want a Squidder that I can mag myself. Hopefully a good del will sow up soon, I keep losing them on eBay.
> 
> I magged one of my Jigmasters last year for pitching to sharks. Casts awesome!
> 
> Evan


I got the one I have off ebay Don't no where the guy got it but is in near perfect condition. Guess I got lucky. Looks like magging might be the answer to my backlash woes


----------



## treydunn48

kingfisherman23 what size sharks do you pitch to seems like a pretty small reel cept on a boat do u pitch for dem from a boat or what?


----------



## chriscustom

*Mag?*



Al Kai said:


> I magged my Penn Baja Special. Its is easy to cast now I don't use my thumb until the lead and bait hit the water. Magging you're Squidder will make it cast like a dream, then as you get familliar with the reel you can remove some magnets.


What do you mean by magging a reel?I've got mine set up so I dont have to touch the spool till splash down either.


----------



## Al Kai

chriscustom said:


> What do you mean by magging a reel?I've got mine set up so I dont have to touch the spool till splash down either.


Magging a reel involves puting magnets on the left side plate. The side plate that the clicker is located on. I use Rare earth magnets. Does the trick on my Penn Baja Special.

Information about magging a reel is here, just look back thru the old posts.


----------



## kingfisherman23

treydunn48 said:


> kingfisherman23 what size sharks do you pitch to seems like a pretty small reel cept on a boat do u pitch for dem from a boat or what?


I have my Jigmaster spooled with 450 yds of neon green fly line backing (30# Dacron braid) that I got on sale, $1.88 per 200yds. It's good for surf sharks up to 4-5 feet. I usually throw it on a heavy rod and throw it 50 yds into the surf. I want to upgrade it to a stainless steel gear sleeve and HT-100 drag washers so I can get some serious drag pressures.

Evan


----------



## treydunn48

You tink i can do that with my penn 309m levelwind removed it already has straight 50lb dacron but imma put on 80 or 100lb braid for this season and then top it off with 30 lb big game hi-test


----------



## catsfan9

Own 2 of them, best anchor reel on a 12' rod I've ever had.


----------



## sprtsracer

OK...magging a Squidder! Takes four "cups" (available from Lee Valley), as well as 4 1/4"mags. I'll make the same offer to you all, as I have before. Pay shipping to and from, and I'll do it for you. No labor, no parts. I'll provide the mags and cups/washers. I do that for the guys on here. Just because I'm a nice guy, LOL! PM me if ya want some help. Larry


----------

